# Mom Potty Trains Kids At Restaurant Table



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

*from lasvegas.cbslocal.com:*

LEHI, Utah (CBS Las Vegas) - A woman catches a mother potty training her two daughters at the dining table of a Utah restaurant.

Kimberly Decker posted on her blog this week a photo of a toddler sitting on a potty training toilet at the Thanksgiving Point Deli in Lehi.

"While we sat down to have lunch, I noticed this young Mother was potty training her two twin daughters at the table. It didn't quite register at first what was happening, but when I took a second glance I realized this is NOT OK! I decided to snap a picture of the whole incident and then later that afternoon as a 'joke' I decided to post it on Facebook. I couldn't believe the response I got," she wrote.

A local television station picked up the story, and Decker explained how she initially thought the "seats" the kids were sitting in were booster seats. She was stunned when she realized they were actually toilets.

"She had to undo the jumpsuits, and take them all the way down so they were completely nude, with the jumpsuits down to their ankles just eating their chicken nuggets, sitting on little toddler potties," Decker explained to KSL-TV.

She posted the picture on Facebook, but was taken down by the social media site after the photo went viral.

Erica Brown, a spokeswoman for Thanksgiving Point Deli, told the station that they received several complaints over the incident.

"I think state and local health codes were probably an issue, as well as just social norms," Brown told KSL.

The identities of the mother and children have not been revealed.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Usa! Usa! Usa!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd throw her out if it was my restaurant! Disgusting!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok that's just bizarre. Better search for her in the people of walmart site too LOL. We just potty trained our youngest son this summer and I'm not sure what this lady is trying to accomplish...definitely not potty training.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Recently I was in a park with my daughters and one girl was playing by herself with her dad sitting on a bench watching her. She was may be 8-9 or so. she said something to her dad and then next thing we know she pulled down her pants, squatted on the ground and started doing...well you know...the big one. Me and my daughters were very shcoked to say the least so we just left.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

a deuce? dang people are gross


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Awww yeah 'merica!


----------



## TacticalKarma (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow, what a story... So far, so good. However, many of the differences come from restaurant deals such as equipment, and I think these are the deals we have at the moment. By the way I am a restaurant owner who has had a similar situation in the past. For many orders for restaurant equipment we order from different suppliers who can offer different equipment from the site http://ianboer.com.au.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

And this was response from a post from 2012.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh Stu...are you poo pooing on his post???...............ahahahah


----------

